# i want to remove 16GB kingston pan drive write protection



## Theom (Sep 16, 2009)

Hiiiii,
I have 16 GB kingston Pan drive when i format it the massage show that this is write protected drive don't format it.
what can I do.
Pls Help me.
Thanks


----------



## Theom (Sep 16, 2009)

i want to remove 16GB kingston pan drive write protection 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hiiiii,
I have 16 GB kingston Pan drive when i format it the massage show that this is write protected drive don't format it.
what can I do.
Pls Help me.
Thanks


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Does your pen drive have a write protection switch on it anywhere? If it does, move it across and try again. Try booting your computer in Safe Mode and try to format it - to boot in Safe Mode, tap F8 until you are taken to a new screen with a list of options.

If neither of these work, try opening a command prompt by going to Start > Run > Type "cmd" and press enter. On the new screen that opens type "Format X:" - replace X with the drive letter of the pen drive.


----------

